# Angeln in Norwegen, 	Rogaland



## genesiis (15. April 2011)

Guten Tag alle zusammen,
Ich habe vor diesesn Sommer mit meiner Familie in einen Angel-Urlaub zu fahren und wollte mich mal bei euch erkundigen ob ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben könnten, was schöne (Angel)Orte (sehr gerne auch GPs Daten) angeht.

Das Ferienhäuschen das wir dort gemietet haben liegt in der Region Sirevag.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon und hoffe ihr könnt mir so einige Tipps geben. :q

MfG


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen, 	Rogaland*



genesiis schrieb:


> Guten Tag alle zusammen,
> Ich habe vor diesesn Sommer mit meiner Familie in einen Angel-Urlaub zu fahren und wollte mich mal bei euch erkundigen ob ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben könnten, was schöne (Angel)Orte (sehr gerne auch GPs Daten) angeht.
> 
> Das Ferienhäuschen das wir dort gemietet haben liegt in der Region Sirevag.
> ...




Hi,wenn dein Ferienhaus ein Boot haben sollte biste einige Wochen wohl zuspät hier,weil vor 14 Tagen haben Sie vor Sirevåg gute  Dorsche gefangen,spitze war einer von 13kg.
Aber keine Angst es sind noch genügend Fische für Dich da.


Noch Fragen dann einfach melden.

gruss  Martin


Der STF  :vik:


----------



## genesiis (16. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen, 	Rogaland*

Hey Seeteufelfreund danke für deine Antwort. Also 13k hört sich ja super an, hoffentlich bleibt da noch etwas für mich übrig.:q
Ja natürlich haben wir ein Boot, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Weißt du vielleicht wo genau sie die Dorsche in Sirevåg gefangen haben?
Herzlichen Dank schonmal. :q

MfG

Ps. An einen Mod: Könntet ihr den Thread bitte in das Norwegen-Angelforum verschieben, ich hab das zuerst nicht gesehen. Danke.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen, 	Rogaland*



genesiis schrieb:


> Hey Seeteufelfreund danke für deine Antwort. Also 13k hört sich ja super an, hoffentlich bleibt da noch etwas für mich übrig.:q
> Ja natürlich haben wir ein Boot, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Weißt du vielleicht wo genau sie die Dorsche in Sirevåg gefangen haben?
> Herzlichen Dank schonmal. :q
> 
> ...







Hi,also wenn ich mir die Karte rund um Sirevåg ansehe,hast du flaches Unterwasserland vor Dir,keine Unterwasserberge oder sonstige Auffälligkeiten,leider.
Ansonsten bleiben nur die Kanten,welche ich jedoch nur bei gutem Wetter anfahren würde,da sehr weit draussen.
Bliebe noch die Option nach Süden zu fahren,da die Kanten dort in erreichbarer Nähe sind.
Ich denke mal sie sind per Echolot auf Jagd gegangen und sind dem Schwarm gefolgt.


Der  STF #h


----------



## genesiis (25. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen, 	Rogaland*

Danke dir Seeteufelfreund.
Habt ihr vielleicht auch Tipps, was Sehenswürdigkeiten angeht? Oder auch schöne Wanderwege o.Ä.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. 

MfG


----------

